# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  как организовать поездку на две недели в англоязычную семью?

## kvs

Хочу две недели пожить в англоязычной семье. Есть у кого-нибудь опыт?

----------


## Sergey_

Есть. Что именно интересует?

----------


## kvs

Как и какие нужно оформить документы? Какую лучше выбрать семью? Лучше без турагенства.

----------


## Sergey_

Честно говоря я не уверен, что есть такие турагенства, которые предлагают жизнь в хост семье как отдельную услугу. Попробуй поискать конечно. В моем случае жизнь в семье была вариантом проживания во время учебы в школе. Семью выбирала школа (ты можешь попросить поменять). Документы - ничего особенного, виза и всякие бумажки от школы.

----------


## kvs

На этом сайте есть приглашения в русскоязычные семьи, но нет приглашений в англоязычные. В чем дело, только в менталитете?

----------

